# Speakers 97 sentra



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Una pregunta: I checked out Crutchfield.com and they say that the front speaker size is 5 3/4 and 6 1/2 in the rear. Most other people with b14s have 6 1/2-6 3/4 around. Why the discrepancy and what are the exact speaker sizes then? Also are Alpine SPS-170A speakers a good bang for the buck item? Haven't found any feedback for them on this website.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

jobeken said:


> Una pregunta: I checked out Crutchfield.com and they say that the front speaker size is 5 3/4 and 6 1/2 in the rear. Most other people with b14s have 6 1/2-6 3/4 around. Why the discrepancy and what are the exact speaker sizes then? Also are Alpine SPS-170A speakers a good bang for the buck item? Haven't found any feedback for them on this website.


6½ will fit both in the doors and in the rear deck, but for the ones in the door, maybe you'll have to install a spacer depending of the magnet. For example, the Alpine Type-R magnets are a bit big so you need a spacer.

For the SPS-170A, they are very good for the price you'll pay. You'll see a good difference when changing them for stock speakers :cheers:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Unless you carry people around all the time and are worried about them hearing the music too I would leave the rear stock (unless they are blown) and put a lilttle more into the fronts.

Maybe a set of Type R compnents from ebay and you can run them off the HU untill you get an amp. You could get a refurb Directed 500/2 for $63 and that would be plenty of power for them.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I got 6-1/2's in the back in 5-1/4's in the front, but it looks like 6-1/2's could have easily fit up there....doh


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

ExiLeZX said:


> I got 6-1/2's in the back in 5-1/4's in the front, but it looks like 6-1/2's could have easily fit up there....doh


Correct, 6.5's fit all the way around.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Correct, 6.5's fit all the way around.


Yes but sometimes need a spacer or the window won't clear the magnet for some brands :fluffy:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Yes but sometimes need a spacer or the window won't clear the magnet for some brands :fluffy:


I was obviously referring to diamiter, not depth.  Almost any speaker other than stock you are going to have to make a spacer for.....


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I was obviously referring to diamiter, not depth.  Almost any speaker other than stock you are going to have to make a spacer for.....


Do you need a spacer for the alpine sps-170a's. If so, about how much?


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

jobeken said:


> Do you need a spacer for the alpine sps-170a's. If so, about how much?


No you don't need one, the magnet isn't big enough.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you should make one anyway. If you are mounting it to the door, its going to resonate. An MDF spacer will kill most of these resonations. a 3/4" spacer fits well, with no mods to the door panel


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought the Alpines and installed them and they sound pretty damn good. Nice, tight sound.


----------

